# ogni lasciata è persa



## Tess54

Which is correct:  ogni lasciato è perso
                    or: ogni lasciata è persa
and why?
Thanks!


----------



## Salegrosso

Ogni lasciata è persa. 
E' al femminile, come fosse: ogni cosa lasciata è una cosa persa.


----------



## Tess54

Grazie tante!  Qualcuno mi ha detto che dovevo mettere  "lasciato" al maschile per che la frase è un proverbio.  Ma, non è vero.....?


----------



## ElaineG

From the context I first heard this phrase in (male friends talking about picking up girls on the beach!), I always thought that "ogni lasciata è persa" referred to women, and so I have been known to say "ogni lasciato è perso" when joking about my love life.

Does the joke not work?


----------



## Frenko

Tess54 said:


> Grazie tante!  Qualcuno mi ha detto che dovevo mettere  "lasciato" al maschile perché la frase è un proverbio.  Ma, non è vero.....?


Sì è un proverbio. No, non devi mettere "lasciato" 



ElaineG said:


> From the context I first heard this phrase in (male friends talking about picking up girls on the beach!), I always thought that "ogni lasciata è persa" referred to women, and so I have been known to say "ogni lasciato è perso" when joking about my love life.
> 
> Does the joke not work?


Ciao Eli 

On the contrary, it works perfectly! If a girl says ogni lasciato è  perso everyone would think she's referring to men... at least I do so 

F


----------



## audia

I've never heard this before. How would you express this is English? 
Everyone ( male or female) you have broken up with is gone forever ( is history)?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Hey Audia 
It would be something like:
any chance you don't take, is lost forever.

This should include the chance of picking up someone you like! ;-)

Ciao,

dani


----------



## PAJAKI

io ho sempre sentito dire "ogni lasciata è persa". 
si sottindente "occasione"


----------



## Salegrosso

Secondo me, alla latina, sarebbe sottinteso _cosa, res_. 
Pero' _occasione_, di fatto, e' il significato principale.


----------



## Peppethelondoner

Hello 
Is there any similar expression in English for "Ogni lasciata è persa"??


----------



## You little ripper!

*An Opportunity Missed  is an Opportunity Lost!*


----------



## Odysseus54

The closest I can think of is "If you don't use it, you lose it".


----------



## Peppethelondoner

Thnak you both, friends 
Peppe


----------



## Tess54

I prefer "don't leave anything on the table".  Tess


----------



## phillyitalianstudent

Charles Costante said:


> *An Opportunity Missed  is an Opportunity Lost!*



I think this translation gets it best.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Non vorrei mai degradare questa pagina piena di compostezza con una volgarità gratuita, ma io ho sempre creduto che l'espressione si riferisse principalmente alla sco..ta (donde il femminile dei due participi).

Chiedo scusa e porgo ossequi.

GS


----------



## Blackman

Siamo in due Giò...forse più che alla sc...ta, ci si riferisce proprio alla donna...



Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Non vorrei mai degradare questa pagina piena di compostezza con una volgarità gratuita, ma io ho sempre creduto che l'espressione si riferisse principalmente alla sco..ta (donde il femminile dei due participi).
> 
> Chiedo scusa e porgo ossequi.
> 
> GS


----------



## Luxid

Io una volta ho sentito qualcosa del genere:
_He who doesn't when he may, when he will he shall have nay._


----------



## danalto

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Non vorrei mai degradare questa pagina piena di compostezza con una volgarità gratuita, ma io ho sempre creduto che l'espressione si riferisse principalmente alla sco..ta (donde il femminile dei due participi).
> 
> Chiedo scusa e porgo ossequi.
> 
> GS


Ma no!!!!!! 

_(siete tremendi!)_


----------



## cercolumi

danalto said:


> _(siete tremendi!)_


Ehm...mi vado ad aggiungere all'elenco dei tremendi; come Blackman lo ho sempre inteso "ogni (donna) lasciata (non corteggiata) è persa"


----------



## Odysseus54

Credo che Giorgio abbia ragione - motivo in piu' per non tentare sperimentazioni linguistiche tardo-femministe del tipo 'Ogni lasciato e' perso'.


----------



## danalto

Seriously, guys: la vostra goliardica interpretazione dell'idiom è la versione "scherzosa" che se n'è sempre fatta! Mi sorprendo - ma neanche tanto... - che l'abbiate presa per _buona_! 

_(Uomini...)
(p.s.: I'm still laughing)_


----------



## Bella63

danalto said:


> Ma no!!!!!!
> 
> _(siete tremendi!)_



Concordo appieno con danalto!
che birichini!!! 
Bella


----------



## Bella63

phillyitalianstudent said:


> I think this translation gets it best.



I like this one too!
B.


----------



## Bella63

Charles Costante said:


> *An Opportunity Missed is an Opportunity Lost!*


I meant this one!!!
Bella.


----------



## giginho

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Non vorrei mai degradare questa pagina piena di compostezza con una volgarità gratuita, ma io ho sempre creduto che l'espressione si riferisse principalmente alla sco..ta (donde il femminile dei due participi).
> 
> Chiedo scusa e porgo ossequi.
> 
> GS



Grande Re Giorgio! Allora non sono l'unico!!!!! Italians.....always sex addicted!!!!!


----------



## Bella63

giginho said:


> Grande Re Giorgio! Allora non sono l'unico!!!!! Italians.....always sex addicted!!!!!



I wonder if I'm alone in saying: I'll pass on this one!
Bella


----------



## Nerino

Cercavo l'eventuale origine dell'espressione e mi sono imbattuto in questa bellissima traduzione in latino:
"Omnia relicta amissa sunt" 
Scusate, non c'entra ma ne valeva la pena! 
http://www.google.it/search?q=%22relicta+amissa%22&hl=it&gbv=2&prmd=ivns&ei=Rc5MT7X0KNHYsgbc1PmrDw&sa=N&gs_sm=3&gs_upl=16734l17359l0l18375l3l3l0l0l0l0l93l249l3l3l0&oq=%22relicta+amissa%22&aq=f&aqi=&aql=


----------



## bis

I wonder if you still use this option "opportunity only knocks once" or is it too old-fashioned?


----------



## london calling

Get it while you can....


----------



## stella_maris_74

Vorrei solo aggiungere, per chiarire meglio l'espressione italiana, che essa _non_ è esclusivamente riferita all'ambito sessuale, e che è corretta anche la variante "ogni lasciato è perso".

Dal dizionario Hoepli:


> PROV.  Ogni l. è persa, non conviene trascurare le occasioni propizie, perché potrebbero non ripresentarsi


Si parla di _occasioni propizie_, in generale, non solo o non necessariamente dell'occasione di... rimorchiare qualcuno/a 

Dal dizionario Treccani:



> Part. pass. *lasciato*, anche come sost., spec. con valore neutro nella frase proverbiale: _ogni lasciata è persa_ (o anche _ogni lasciato è perso_), l’occasione non sfruttata deve considerarsi perduta.


----------



## lux_

Dizionario a parte, come detto da altri utenti, la mia esperienza è che usata quasi sempre in ambito sessuale.


----------

